# “Drowning in Plastic” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 25, 2019)

A fascinating prompt resulted in a single poet garnering the Laureate, and with good reason. Kindly join us in congratulating in *Gumby* for her wonderfully wrought winning entry, *Black Crow*.

In addition to receiving this month’s Laureate, Gumby also has the honor of selecting our next prompt. 


Way to write, sis! Absolutely spot-on in every facet, and you got my vote. Kudos!


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 26, 2019)

Good job Gumby.  You got my vote.  I'll do my critique in the bards bistro, as I had some thoughts on your poem in particular.


----------



## PiP (Jul 26, 2019)

Cindy, a well deserved win...


----------



## Gumby (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you, all!  

Andrew, I look forward to your thoughts!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 28, 2019)

Well done, Cindy.  That was a top-notch piece of work.


----------

